# Suggested set up



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

Hi. Been lurking a few weeks

Looking to upgrade from a Nespresso machine and have virtually decided to go for a Gaggia Classic 2019 and a Eureka Minion Grinder

If I was to push the boat out what would be the next level espresso machine to pair with the Minion. Also should I look to get the next level up as a beginner

it's easy to see what the entry level machines are but not so the mid level

Many thanks


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

Hi Mark,

You are not providing any info; what coffee you like to drink, what's your budget, what are your priorities etc., so not sure anyone will be able to provide any useful opinions or advice.


----------



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

Aris P

Sorry. I like espresso and most milk based drinks especially flat whites. I like a mid roast if that's the right term.

big fan of Mancoco Espresso blend in a cafetière as an example Of the coffee I drink outside using the Nespresso

Priorities easy to use as a beginner, not too big a footprint on the kitchen side Able to produce two double shot Lattees without having to wait for boiler to reheat

Budget say around £1000 including a grinder

Hope that helps


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

Would you consider buying used? Pre-2015 Gaggia Classics are generally considered to be better (adjustable pressure and no auto poweroff which prevents you from pre-heating the machine) and cost ~150 rather than what ~400 for a new one.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Michael87 said:


> Would you consider buying used? Pre-2015 Gaggia Classics are generally considered to be better (adjustable pressure and no auto poweroff which prevents you from pre-heating the machine) and cost ~150 rather than what ~400 for a new one.


I've got a pre-2015 Gaggia classic and love it. It's great for making single drinks but it won't make two double shot lattes without giving it time to reheat and stabilise between shots.

I guess for the £1000 budget you could buy two used Gaggia classics with PID kits and a niche zero for making two lattes at the same time though


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

Good point- I'm not sure anything will do two back-to-back milk drinks on a budget of £1000 (including grinder), even a used HX


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Michael87 said:


> Good point- I'm not sure anything will do two back-to-back milk drinks on a budget of £1000 (including grinder), even a used HX


This


----------



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

Looks like I'm too ambitious wanting two milk drinks in a row. How long do you think it would take to make two lattes on the Gaggia.

I know it's not the same but it takes ma about three to four mins on my Nespresso


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

Mark70 said:


> Aris P
> 
> Sorry. I like espresso and most milk based drinks especially flat whites. I like a mid roast if that's the right term.
> 
> ...


 Now that's more like it!

Ok,so based on your priorities, I would tend to agree that you should aim for a used PID Gaggia, and maybe a Niche Zero.

They both have a small footprint, the Gaggia will tolerate more mistakes until you become more proficient, and when you resell it to buy the next machine, it won't have a big impact on your wallet.

I see a lot of people lately saying they don't want to wait... don't take my word for it, go and try making a latte while the machine is reheating, see who finishes first...you or the machine.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Mark70 said:


> Looks like I'm too ambitious wanting two milk drinks in a row. How long do you think it would take to make two lattes on the Gaggia.
> 
> I know it's not the same but it takes ma about three to four mins on my Nespresso


I've not tried on mine TBH. I've read anywhere between 5 minutes and 15-20 minutes between pulling espresso shots to stabilise the temperature again, this doesn't take the milk steaming into the equation though.


----------



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

Michael87 said:


> Would you consider buying used? Pre-2015 Gaggia Classics are generally considered to be better (adjustable pressure and no auto poweroff which prevents you from pre-heating the machine) and cost ~150 rather than what ~400 for a new one.


 Michael

i will consider anything that gives the best results. Gaggia UK are local to me and I think they get refurbs through. I will check with them


----------



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jason11 said:


> I've not tried on mine TBH. I've read anywhere between 5 minutes and 15-20 minutes between pulling espresso shots to stabilise the temperature again, this doesn't take the milk steaming into the equation though.


 Thanks. Useful to rebase my expectations.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Mark70 said:


> Michael
> 
> i will consider anything that gives the best results. Gaggia UK are local to me and I think they get refurbs through. I will check with them


If you do go the used Gaggia route definitely try and get one with PID fitted or fit one yourself, they really do make a massive difference to the consistency of shots


----------



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

ArisP said:


> Now that's more like it!
> 
> Ok,so based on your priorities, I would tend to agree that you should aim for a used PID Gaggia, and maybe a Niche Zero.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Aris. Good advise. Seems I'm on the right lines. I'll go and have a look at the Gaggia and see it working before I pull the trigger

Seems I'm on the right lines. I will have a look at the Niche

cheers


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Mark70 said:


> Thanks. Useful to rebase my expectations.


Hopefully someone can post some real world 'between shot' times of a PID'd Gaggia Classic as I'd be interested to know myself.


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

It's important to remember if you're going down the gaggia route and you want to mod it, including the PID, you're best off trying to get a pre-2015 one.

Forgive me if you're already up to speed on this but there's 3 models of the classic, the oldest pre-2015 one (identifiable by then badge that reads "Classic gaggia", the 2015-2018 "Phillips" model (identifiable by the badge reading "Gaggia Classic") and the new "2019" model (identifiable because the 3 switches are separate, not in one cluster). The "Phillips" one is generally considered inferior, mods are less readily available, or unable to be done at all in some cases. The pre-2015 and the 2019 are very similar in a number of ways but the pre-2015 is the most well established and easiest to mod simply because people have been doing it for so long.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Mark70 Hi, I started off on a Gaggia Classic which was great and has now been passed on to someone else as it did make nice espresso. The main reason i upgraded to a HX machine was for the milk steaming, which was a massive improvement.

For your budget you might want to consider a few different combinations if multiple milk drinks are your priority, I don't think a Classic on its own would be up to it really. There have been some amazing grinder and machine deals in the for sale section, keep an eye out as £1,000 could go a long way?

1. Used Gaggia Classic and buy a separate stove top milk steamer like a Bellman. Would be under £300 for both even if it has had a PID added or other upgrades?

https://brewtool.co.uk/products/bellman-stovetop-steamer

2. Get a Sage DTP, seems to steam well but not as repairable and more electronic components etc., about £300 ish I think

3. Look out for a used HX or dual boiler on the forum, great milk steaming, hopefully repairable and more open to mods etc., likely to be £500-1,000.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Old thread with a vid of the Bellman steamer etc.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/37430-just-a-steamer/?do=embed


----------



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

Northern_Monkey said:


> Old thread with a vid of the Bellman steamer etc.
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/37430-just-a-steamer/?do=embed


 That's really interesting and something I had not thought about.

Need to have a rethink and decide what I really need


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

Jason11 said:


> Hopefully someone can post some real world 'between shot' times of a PID'd Gaggia Classic as I'd be interested to know myself.


 I just tried this. Pulled shot, dropped from 93 to 89, after 2 minutes back to 93deg but took another ~5 minutes to stabilise around 93 (was going between 92.5 and 94 for a while). I might try to recalibate it as it didn't seem to be doing it right.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Michael87 said:


> I just tried this. Pulled shot, dropped from 93 to 89, after 2 minutes back to 93deg but took another ~5 minutes to stabilise around 93 (was going between 92.5 and 94 for a while). I might try to recalibate it as it didn't seem to be doing it right.


Cheers 

So around 7 minutes between shots.

Did the shots taste the same ?


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

Jason11 said:


> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry- one went into milk for the wife, and I have not calibrate yet so both quite bitter!


----------



## Uriel4953 (Dec 1, 2019)

Sage DTP is £200 now. Got mine from Lakeland with 3 year warranty. I really like it so far, but it isn't self serviceable if that is something your looking for. Bought a niche to go with it but never had another grinder so don't really have anything to compare it too.


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

Jason11 said:


> Hopefully someone can post some real world 'between shot' times of a PID'd Gaggia Classic as I'd be interested to know myself.


 I have a PID Gaggia Classic.

I'll time it properly, but I'd say it's about 4 mins to get back to 92 degrees.


----------

